# What are these?



## Fuzionz (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm new here and this is my first dog, so please excuse my lack of knowledge but are those nipples? Or some infection. 
Avoid trolling, I've really no idea that male puppies can have more than 2 of those. 
Pic attached








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

they are the dogs nipples


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

I admit, this made me giggle. boy boobies! (if it's any consolation, my girls nipples are black and freaked me out at first)


----------



## Fuzionz (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol the embarrassment on this topic 
Thanks for the help guys


----------



## katheriner09 (Oct 15, 2013)

My name is katherine and i didnt know that my boy could have nipples either. This is also my very 1st dog!!! i was scared but now that i saw that picture (Fuzionz) thanks !!!


----------

